# Catalytic conver for noxx scrubbing



## fishstick (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello - 

Still researching options for a home-made scrubbing unit. I couldn't find any topics on here but has anyone ever considered using a catalytic converter as a component for a homemade scrubber? I realize exhaust would still need to be released outside and could not be done completely indoors but seems like a valid component. Any input?


----------



## butcher (Sep 7, 2012)

How are you going to keep the catalytic hot enough. although it should generate its own heat once the reaction started, I do not know I just think they would work better on cars than in your lab (if your talking about using an automotive catalytic converter). it might work for some fumes but I do not see where many of the acidic fumes would be converted safely.

As much as possible I would consider making acid with the fumes generated (where possible), and putting them back to work.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Please don't try to scrub me 8) 

It is much easier to scrub NOx gasses with a caustic solution instead of trying to covert them back to N2 and O2


----------

